# Less fancy reservoir?



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

I want to change out the power steering reservoir while I'm adding a cooler. All the replacement reservoirs are pretty and expensive and I don't like either!







Any cheap and easy replacement ideas out there?


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Less fancy reservoir? (gehr)*

The resevoir has nothing special right? Your post is giving me ideas


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Less fancy reservoir? (Little Golf Mklll)*

Yep, it's a simple line in/line out canister.........but $185 for an aluminum shiny one is not my kind of cool though!


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Less fancy reservoir? (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_But $185 for an aluminum shiny one is not my kind of cool though!








When you could probably fab one up yourself for 25$ with metal from the scrapyard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Less fancy reservoir? (gehr)*

why do you need to change it? stock one wont work with what you are doing?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Less fancy reservoir? (BiH)*

Relocation mostly and getting rid of a potential part failure.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Less fancy reservoir? (gehr)*

what do you have, mk3?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Less fancy reservoir? (BiH)*

Yep........that gives me an idea......the Mk4 reservoir is a bit smaller!?!?!


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Less fancy reservoir? (gehr)*

yes, people have relocated it under the frame rail. I have one I wont be using. its shorter and not that tall oil container looking thing. unless you really need a -an fittings or sumtin.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Less fancy reservoir? (BiH)*

"Have one" Mk4 reservoir?!? The only problem with that is it's still plastic.....but definitely an option! $?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Less fancy reservoir? (gehr)*

$20. let me know


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

corrado one is pretty decent for oem
passat one is kinda similar
http://www.passat-parts.com/33...r.htm


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*

I got that one too!


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_










That's perfect! Especially for the price! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

let me know how that site is, i couldn't find any reviews of it anywhere on vortex or on google. the prices on that site are ridiculous though. solid rubber trans mount for 7 bucks, 1.8t oil coolers for like 45 bucks


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

